# [install] netzwerkkarte



## ohio (19. August 2002)

hola,

ich hab debia 3.0 aufgesetzt, nur das gröbste. nun hab ich keine ahnung und möchte zunächst mal wissen ob meine netzwerkkarte korrekt installiert wurde. sie wurde beim booten des plug and play erkannt, jedoch kann ich mein ME system nicht erfolgreich pingen. 

ich häng nun etwas in der luft und wär über jedwede antwort erfruet.

gruss, ohio


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

Hast du das modul in den kernel mit eingebunden?

gib mal auf der konsole ifconfig ein


```
eth0      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:01:02:A6:DA:36  
          inet Adresse:192.168.1.6  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:388216 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:2 frame:0
          TX packets:124708 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:100 
          RX bytes:478923739 (456.7 MiB)  TX bytes:16701939 (15.9 MiB)
          Interrupt:9 Basisadresse:0xc000
```

Sieht in etwa so aus  
eth0 ist deine Ethernet Netzwerkkarte Nr1. 
die 2. währe eth1

Mann kann die infos wie IP Adresse und Netwerkmask rauslesen


----------



## ohio (19. August 2002)

mit ifconfig schießt bei mir folgendes hervor:


```
link encap:local loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1  mask:255.0.0.0
up loopback running mtu:3924  metric:1
RX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:48 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
rx bytes:3168 (3.0 kib) tx bytes:3168 (3.0 kib)
```

wenn ich nun versuche die ip und mask zu ändern mit 


```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
```

so schreibt er mir aus: no such device 

un: error while getting interface flags: no such device


was nun?


----------



## Christian Fein (19. August 2002)

Du hast deine Netzwerkkarte nicht installiert.

das einzige was du siehst ist dein loopdevice.

Bei der Installation konntest du kernel module auswählen.
Hast du da nach deiner Netzwerkkarte geschaut? 

Ist es ne via rhine kompatible? 

Also was du nun machen kannst ist erstmal infos zu deiner Hardware sammeln und dann das Modul laden.
Debian hat keine Hardware Erkennung bei der Installation. 

Hier sind weitere Informationen:
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/netzwerk.html#NETZWERKKARTE


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. August 2002)

http://www.x-fish.de/deb_network.html


----------



## ohio (20. August 2002)

thanks a lot, das klappte.


----------

